# Any special Halloween grooming ideas for this year?



## yoUSCared (Oct 14, 2014)

Hard to do much with the short hair on my bull terrier, but I'd love to see some cute ideas for the season.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe you could dye him orange LOL


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

A friend of mine takes and airbrushes (with pet safe paints/ hair dies!) pumpkins and stuff on her all white pit for Halloween.  I also love her Saint patrick's day theme. It changes from year to year but usually has some 4 leaf clovers, and a pot of gold. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Well Manna's long haired but see the horns in my sig? I'm also using some pet safe fur colour and putting flames up her legs


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

next year I'm definitely going to mimic the "Labra-Lion" cut on Jax. He's way too short for it this year and it looks like it'll be worth a laugh or two (as long as nobody calls 911 thinking he's a real lion like they did in 2013 in Virginia)


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I kinda want to do a skeleton paint. I also have to say that this zebra dog paint is neat.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

that's cool but i think mit might be photoshopped lol


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Kayota said:


> that's cool but i think mit might be photoshopped lol


Even if it is I think you could replicate something similar.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali is getting a lightning bolt sprayed on her side, she'll be genderbent as Bolt, and I'll be Penny.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I bumped into this pic,


----------

